

Show HN: Monitor For Me, an alarm monitoring service - JFitzDela
http://monitorfor.me

======
JFitzDela
This is the new service I mentioned the other day. No bites from the big guy I
sent it to, so I'll just start by showing it here, get some feedback, and go
from there.

The first 25 folks can use the invite code: HNFTW for a 7 day subscription.

The blog explains why I built it (<http://bit.ly/ginK1e>), so I won't repeat
it here.

I look forward to any feedback you guys can offer -- it's definitely an MVP at
this point, but I think the idea is sound. I hope you'll agree!

------
brudgers
I'm not sure this addresses the issues for which people pay for monitoring
which is primarily to call police in the case of a break-in and fire fighters
in the case of a fire. A text message to my phone is just not the first thing
I would want when paying for home security.

Don't get me wrong, in home monitoring is an area where there is probably a
great market opportunity, I just am not sure that this addresses it in a
broadly appealing way.

~~~
JFitzDela
I appreciate your thoughts, and I can certainly see where you're coming from.

For me, the cost of the more traditional services is prohibitive, and
especially so in the case of automated calls to the police and fire
departments -- the city (at least down here) and the monitoring company begin
to levy extra fines in false alarm situations (forgot your access code, burned
something in the oven, etc.).

My personal take is that I would rather make the judgement call, myself. I can
guarantee there will be more "false alarms" (since my service just listens for
a sustained increase in volume and isn't wired to sensors directly), but at
least the user can weed them out and not the city. And it's a lot cheaper.

Thanks again for your thoughts!

~~~
brudgers
Considering that so much of the technology is still built on landlines and
mechanical sensors the home monitoring market is ripe for innovation.
Broadband and SMS are the right direction, I believe. But a reduction in
service level probably isn't.

